# DISCUSS: Best Proposed Skyscraper



## wjfox

Discuss this week's topic here.

For actual nominations, please use the "NOMINATE" thread - I only count nominations from there.


----------



## firoz bharmal

Ranking of Al Burj is very suitable to no.1 cause to built tower amidst sea and of more than 800m height is really makes an outstanging project.....London Bridge Tower - the 'Shard of Glass' is also very new and interesting project cause utilising extreme glassengineering


----------



## www.sercan.de

there are so many

LBT
Biosphgate
Dubai Towers Istabul








I like this pic 
Vision
Freedom Tower
Fordham Spire


----------



## HoustonTexas

Zaki said:


> ^^The burj dubai is already well u/c. The Al burj and Burj Dubai are two different towers both in Dubai and both over 750m.
> 
> Current status of Burj Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture by dubai lover


That is disqustingly skinny... expecially if its going to "set back" all the way up.. it will look like a radio antenna! :sleepy:


----------



## HoustonTexas

I remember when I was little my dad use to go to Japan alot because of his Drilling Fluid Company (Not sure what the name was back then) but his company was assigned to drill these massive, deep holes in the middle of Tokyo Bay. I think because of economics, the project was cancelled.

And I remember in 1994 when the World's Tallest Building was going to be built in Jakarta.


----------



## sudburyboy

trump toronto , and signature tower are looking nice


----------



## spyguy

You should have also said that in addition to UC, no fantasy/ far off "proposals."


----------



## Manila-X

Does anyone have an image of Transbay Tower in SF?


----------



## hkskyline

The *Bionic Tower* proposal was a very unique development in skyscraper construction, creating a self-sustainable unit while solving land scarcity problems.










It first began with a proposal in Tokyo, and then it popped up in Hong Kong later.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The *Bionic Tower* proposal was a very unique development in skyscraper construction, creating a self-sustainable unit while solving land scarcity problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It first began with a proposal in Tokyo, and then it popped up in Hong Kong later.


I think HK was actually the first proposal for The Bionic Tower. But it was then proposed in Shanghai. 

The Millennium Tower on the other hand was also proposed in HK.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I think HK was actually the first proposal for The Bionic Tower. But it was then proposed in Shanghai.
> 
> The Millennium Tower on the other hand was also proposed in HK.


The first such proposal was in *Tokyo*, which was featured in a 1994 issue of TIME magazine. The expected completion date was 2000 at the time. The project died, and resurfaced in Hong Kong as the Bionic Tower. The concept was the same.


----------



## ncon

hkskyline said:


> The *Bionic Tower* proposal was a very unique development in skyscraper construction, creating a self-sustainable unit while solving land scarcity problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It first began with a proposal in Tokyo, and then it popped up in Hong Kong later.



If not wrong Shanghai also has the proposal


----------



## Manila-X

encon said:


> BDNI Center
> 
> 60 & 43 story and 6 level basement


Thanks for this info. I was thinking about those skyscrapers in Jakarta that looks like the BoC in HK. 

Anyway, there were alot of supertalls planned for Jakarta but never happen!


----------



## hkskyline

The BoC inspired a number of buildings in Asia. Beijing's Bank of China headquarters was specifically designed to have the HK-style facade on its front, while Wuxi has a non-glass version of the HK building.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The BoC inspired a number of buildings in Asia. Beijing's Bank of China headquarters was specifically designed to have the HK-style facade on its front, while Wuxi has a non-glass version of the HK building.


True but the one planned in Jakarta looks very exact especially the cladding and shape.


----------



## ncon

^^ AGREE it is stopped the construction during Asian Crisis back in 97 

btw it is the same architecth who desogn BoC in HK thus it make the same building again just different in heights :lol:

to knoe more go to this thread 
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129493&page=1&pp=20


----------



## Manila-X

encon said:


> ^^ AGREE it is stopped the construction during Asian Crisis back in 97
> 
> btw it is the same architecth who desogn BoC in HK thus it make the same building again just different in heights :lol:
> 
> to knoe more go to this thread
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129493&page=1&pp=20


Indonesia, along with Thailand were among the most affected by the crisis.

But if it didn't happen, Jakarta might boast several supertalls and would ranked among the world's best skylines.

Also, the one in Jakarta may not be as tall as the one in HK.


----------



## Manila-X

How about the Grollo Tower in Melbourne


----------



## A r c h i

Grollo Tower's been dead for quite some time now.


----------



## Manila-X

Archibomber said:


> Grollo Tower's been dead for quite some time now.


But it looks good though!


----------



## ncon

WANCH said:


> Indonesia, along with Thailand were among the most affected by the crisis.
> 
> But if it didn't happen, Jakarta might boast several supertalls and would ranked among the world's best skylines.
> 
> Also, the one in Jakarta may not be as tall as the one in HK.



agree so sad 

but Jakarta is coming back again ! (even though some projects not as mega as the proposed projects before Crisis :bash: )


----------



## Manila-X

encon said:


> agree so sad
> 
> but Jakarta is coming back again ! (even though some projects not as mega as the proposed projects before Crisis :bash: )


I'm more looking at the BDNI Centre if they build it!


----------



## Manila-X

The Russia Tower is very iconic. Hope they build it in the future!


----------



## Liwwadden

Maybe not that impressive and tall, but still nice and good for a city which has only 90.000 inhabitants 

the achmea II tower (155m)
(the tower at the right, that one at the left is achmea I (115m), the one in the ,middle is the avero (from the same company)(75m)


----------



## wjfox

JoSin, I've moved your post from the 'Nominate' thread to here:-




JoSin said:


> The [email protected] Bay is under construction now..but I guess I think it is the most beautiful building under construction in singapore...and the best proposed residential skyscraper back then...


----------



## A r c h i

depressio said:


> Sapphire Tower, Toronto


 I don't think that design's going ahead anymore. I'm pretty sure Stinson's trying to come up with a revised and scaled down design with chiselled features.


----------



## Manila-X

The Sail in Singapore would be better off as an office tower than a condo.


----------



## wjfox

More pics of 122 Leadenhall (renderings by Jonny 5)


----------



## Face81

Here is another proposed one for Dubai that Malec discovered. Its brilliant. Called Ethernity Tower, I think.



malec said:


> Here is the article + all the pics or those that can't read it. The article is mostly bullshit arty crap but it gives some info


----------



## WMS




----------



## fluffyhorse

How about the ultra-super megastructures

X-Seed 4000 
(Tokyo)

4000 meters- 800 floors = Tallest proposal ever









http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=103142 
********************************************
Skycity 1000
(Tokyo)

1000 meters 


















**********************
The Illinois 
(Chicago) 

1956 from Frank Lloyd Wright
1 mile hight/ 528 Stories
1609 Meters










http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=103162


----------



## city of the future

these are just visions which will never be built.

I have to say Infinity tower Dubai
Emipre world tower Miami (If they are not u/c)
Parkhaven Tower


----------



## Martinsizon

Burj Al Alam and Absolute World


----------



## Krazy

*Al Burj - Future World's Tallest*

Dubai's Al Burj - construction probably to start in a couple of years - will beat Burj Dubai for world's tallest building title


----------



## Skybean

*Hummingbird Centre*
189 m / 620 ft
*Daniel Libeskind
Approved*


----------



## ZZ-II

Al Burj in Dubai


----------



## choyak

Whoa at first I thought Al Burj was too simple and ugly probably because of bad renderings, that last aerial it looks impressive and awesome. GO AL BURJ!!!!!


----------



## jacobboyer

Fordham spire


----------



## Tbite

I nominate the MATH tower in ABuja Nigeria


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

I'm still making up my mind about Al Burj (btw how exactky do u pronounce that?). I mean, sure it wins in terms of the 'tallest' proposed skyscraper, but I don't think the design is anything to marvel at...that's not to say it's bad, on the contrary, it looks pretty impressive, but I think if this tower was the same -only smaller- it would not actually register with many people as one of THE great skyscraper proposals....

Anyway, two nominations, though they are actually approved skyscrapers, not proposed:

LBT: 

http://www.willfox.com/images/skyscrapers/lbt/lbt.jpg










The Bishopsgate tower:


























:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper100

i think the mubarak tower....


----------



## Brendan

deleted


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper

I like Silesia Towers in Katowice. Not high (only 125 & 55 metres) but very smart.


----------



## LeB.Fr

*PHOENICIAN VILLAGE** 160m - BEIRUT-LEBANON*


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper

^^ Interesting...


----------



## Galandar

*APPROVED FOR BAKU - Full Moon Rising and Crescent Hotel *

Heerim Architects has attempted to reinvent the skyscraper beyond the traditional with two lunar inspired projects in the Republic of Azerbaijan.
The Korean firm has dreamed up Full Moon Bay and Caspian Plus that includes Crescent Place on neighbouring peninsulas in the Azerbaijani capital of Baku that look on to the Caspian Sea - the two projects on opposite extremes of the same bay acting as gateway markers. 







































SOURCE: http://skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=1357


----------



## hkskyline

^ Very neat styles!


----------



## Jo

I'm not sure how serious they are about this one but I like it..


archstudent said:


> bangkok corporate tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> location : former old proposed exchange square tower ,next to thailand stock exchange building which belong to tanayong property
> status : prelimary process (2007)
> architect : aedus
> height : 400-450 m. (estimate)


----------



## hkskyline

That looks somewhat like the Lisboa expansion in Macau, but wonder how it (especially the skybridge) will fare in wind tunnel tests?


----------



## Manila-X

Oh man alot of the new scrapers looks pretty weird


----------



## hkskyline

The fluid nature of some of these contemporary designs look very Zaha Hadid-style.


----------



## buildmilehightower

skyscraper100 said:


> i think the mubarak tower....


Those thin things sticking out of top of every tier, is that light or actual material shaped on top???


----------



## Cunning Linguist

These I have to say are all rather excellent.

Can we persuade the HK government to swtich the tamar development for those bad boys in baku?


----------



## buildmilehightower

Mile high tower



















Ridiculously high (in a good way)


----------



## xseed4000

Nah wat about the Dubai city tower?
over 1.6miles (2600m+)


----------



## luci203

buildmilehightower said:


> Mile high tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculously high (in a good way)


No, just ridiculous... hno:

uke:


----------



## Leofold

That's awful... Too high, way too high...


----------



## Joy Machine

I don't remember the name, but this by H+ dM 
its soooooooooooooooo NYC in context


----------



## skyscraper100

this is the best prop. proj for me


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

My vote goes to Mile high Tower Jeddah, KSA


----------



## World 2 World

*The Capers, KUALA LUMPUR*



















www.capers.com.my/English/overview04.asp


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai City Tower*

I vote for the Dubai City Tower.










Wikipedia also has an article on it and it is 2400 metres high.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubai_City_Tower


----------



## manila_eye

Galandar said:


> *APPROVED FOR BAKU - Full Moon Rising and Crescent Hotel *
> 
> Heerim Architects has attempted to reinvent the skyscraper beyond the traditional with two lunar inspired projects in the Republic of Azerbaijan.
> The Korean firm has dreamed up Full Moon Bay and Caspian Plus that includes Crescent Place on neighbouring peninsulas in the Azerbaijani capital of Baku that look on to the Caspian Sea - the two projects on opposite extremes of the same bay acting as gateway markers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE: http://skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=1357



Have they started the construction. This is the future of architecture. It may not be tall but it has so much character.


----------



## Annibale

^^
This is scenography, not the future of archtiecture...


----------



## manila_eye

Whatever the right term is... I still love it :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

*Tamansari Revolving Tower, 60 fl, Kuala Lumpur*

The first phase of an ambitious Taman Sari waterfront city project at the former Pekeliling flats area in Kuala Lumpur is expected to generate RM4.77 billion in gross development value (GDV), its owner said.

The owner, Asie Sdn Bhd, expects to spend nearly RM1.5 billion to develop the phase, which will include a centrepiece 60-storey revolving tower costing RM1.1 billion.

Asie chairman Datuk Khalil Akasah said works on the first four parcels sprawling 3.24ha should start in early September, with the entire first phase expected to be completed in 48 months.

The whole project itself, encompassing 24 parcels on 23.08ha at the intersection of Jalan Pahang and Jalan Tun Razak, should be fully developed in seven to 10 years.

"We will work on parcel K first. After six months, parcels X and L will be simultaneously launched. The following six months, we will launch parcel M, which will boast the 60-storey revolving tower.

"Each parcel should take about 36 months to complete," Khalil told reporters after signing an agreement with Thailand's CH Prosper Co Ltd in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Prior to this, Asie has tied up with another Thai firm, Saha Regal Best Co Ltd, to provide some funds for the project.

The latter will also own a 20 per cent share in the joint-venture company, Taman Sari Development Corp, which was set up to develop the project.

Other Thai investors in the project include Virginia Corp and Islamic Bank of Thailand.

A RM417 million loan has been secured from Bank Pembangunan Malaysia Bhd, while some other fundings came from the sale of condominium units under parcel K, Khalil said.

"We have sold 30 per cent of the 178 units of condominiums under parcel K," he added.

Asie won a 99-year concession about 10 years ago to redevelop the one-room Pekeliling flats area built in the 1970s. In return, it will provide new houses for the affected owners at new locations.

The company had so far built about 3,000 units, or 40 per cent of the total houses required, costing RM150 million.

Parcel M with the unique tower, will be built on the banks of the Gombak River. Other parcels within the Taman Sari project will include hotels, condominiums, office and commercial blocks, government and public housing and a medical centre.

Asie is controlled by Khalil, who was an aide to the late Tun Abdul Razak Hussein, Malaysia's second prime minister.




























*Location*


----------



## isaidso

So far, the one in Penang I like the best.


----------



## HK999

#1 shanghai tower (already U/C but only in an early phase)
#2 tower verre (NYC)
#3 2WTC 
#4 chicago spire
#5 kingdom tower


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

My favorite...

Zaha Hadid's 101fl proposal for the Gold Coast.


----------



## isaidso

Hadid is one of my favourite architects, but her strengths seem to be in low rise structures. Interesting Gold Coast proposal though.


----------



## isaidso

Tour Verre in New York is canceled isn't it? That was my favourite.


----------



## Blue Flame

No, it's approved. 

My favorite are the Signature Towers, Dubai, Dream Hub Archipelego,Seoul, Ritz-Carlton Residences, Bangkok, and Shenzhen International Energy Mansion,Shenzhen.


----------



## GanEden

Will the Mile Tower get built?


----------



## the spliff fairy

the Nanjing Tower aka Suning Plaza:




















http://www.suningestate.com/Sn_gd.aspx


----------



## the spliff fairy

also for Nanjing:

Developer: Suning Group
Architect: Andy Wen from AEDAS
Heights: 485m, 200m, 170m, 140m.
All info: https://eoffice.hk.aedas.com/news/NewsClipping/Urbanism_Architecture_Oct09_HunanRd.pdf


----------

